# 3 Day hypertrophy split??



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone got a good 3 Day hypertrophy split??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes thank you.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd guess ppl is the obvious 3 day split


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Like @2004mark says Push/Pull/Legs would be first choice.

Chest/Back, Shoulders/Arms & Legs is another good option


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I'd guess ppl is the obvious 3 day split


You have a good Hypertrophy PPL example?


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

Day 1 Chest, shoulders and triceps - push workout

Day 2 Back, traps and biceps - pull workout

Day 3 Legs and abs


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Stevenstrain86 said:


> Day 1 Chest, shoulders and triceps - push workout
> 
> Day 2 Back, traps and biceps - pull workout
> 
> Day 3 Legs and abs


^^I do this!

Seems to be working well for me. I don't have as much time as I used to cos we've just had a little boy, I'm in and out of the gym normally within 1hr. :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

rsd147 said:


> You have a good Hypertrophy PPL example?


If your looking for someone to write a whole routine with excercises and reps . Your expecting too much IMO. Sure ppl will help were and when they can but the people who normaly sit and write routines for folk usually get paid to do this.. Hopefully some lovely chap wil pm u or put a routine up.

Just get the feeling you are hinting to just be handed a complete routine.

Routinea ideally need to be tailored to your needs. Ie lagging body parts or certain goals .

Sean


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

I do 3-5 sets, 10-12 reps, moderate weight 60-70% 1RM and keep the rest intervals way below 60 secs. More often than not it's 30 secs!

I give myself a bit of a range to work with when it comes to sets and reps, a lot of my training is based on instinct. But I'll basically do as many sets and reps as necessary to create an optimum 'pump' in the muscle/area/body part that I'm trying to work. Set the pace! Rest 30-60 secs between sets but 2-3min between exercises, don't stop and chat for to long, you'll lose the tempo of the workout.

Full ROM! (range of motion) One of the biggest mistakes I see people make when I'm personal training. Use impeccable form, squeeze, stretch, contract, mind muscle connection. Very egotistical but not about the amount of weight I'm using. You wana be the guy people look at and think 'Dam he knows what he's doing!' Use the weights as tools to make the muscles big, not your muscles as tools to lift the weight up! Stress, not weight! Stimulate, don't annihilate.

Strength training is a very important aspect of bodybuilding, but the better part of your training should be like this.

Kai Greene and Jay Cutler, two perfect examples of IFBB pro bodybuilders who train this way


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> *Yes thank you.*





sean 162 said:


> If your looking for someone to write a whole routine with excercises and reps . Your expecting too much IMO. Sure ppl will help were and when they can but the people who normaly sit and write routines for folk usually get paid to do this.. Hopefully some lovely chap wil pm u or put a routine up.
> 
> Just get the feeling you are hinting to just be handed a complete routine.
> 
> ...


think he was hoping for more than that ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

push/pull/legs is pretty standard


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PPL Google it op.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Incline bench

Dumbbell bench/machine chest press

Flyes

Shoulder press

Lateral raise

Skullcrushers/overhead extensions

Chins/pullups/pulldowns

Rows (close grip for lats)

Reverse flyes

Rows (wide grip for upper back)

Rack pulls/deadlifts

Bicep curls

Squats/leg press

Leg extensions

Leg curls

SLDLs/RDLs

Calf raises

Abs (optional)

Some of the movements are a bit vaguely labelled, because there are various types to choose from. For example, with the rows for the lats you could do Yates style barbell rows, one-armed rows, closegrip cable rows or incline bench supported dumbell rows.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Has anyone got a good 3 Day hypertrophy split??


upper lower on rotation:

week 1:

upper A

lower A

upper B

week 2:

lower B

upper A

lower A

week 3:

upper B

lower B

upper A

etc


----------

